# Phones and Safety



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

It sounds like you are taking care of business. If you don't, it doesn't mean anyone else will.
Great to hear.
I've worked those remote sites and no one will find you for days, including if you go off the road. We relied heavily on our XJ radios back then.
And, as you mentioned, if you call 911 from a land line, they have your address. This is why I have kept my home phone. I live on an acreage and if one of the kids call, the operator already knows where to go. Yes I have also checked it out to make sure.
Creating a better and safer work environment is everyone's job. Like the poster says, The life you save maybe your own.


Tim.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

On you cell phone leave gps turned on. I can tell you from accidentally butt dialing 911 they can find you


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Nobody should ever die because they got out of bed and went to work to earn an honest living. 

Depending on the 911 call center which answers the phone, some of them can locate you using the GPS in your phone. 

I know when there's a robbery around here and a cell phone stolen, the first thing they ask is "what's the phone number?" and the dispatcher calls out the phone location and movement to responding units. It's sad and funny at the same time. Guy pulls a gun, robs, carjacks, etc. and is dumb enough to steal their phone too thinking he's getting away. That doesn't last long. But not all 911 call centers have "power map" as they call it.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

this reminds me of an issue we had with some of the facilities around our area 
as part of the fire department and rescue squads we try to convince facilities to give us tours and if possible a site map layout.
we mark the locations of main disconnects, confined spaces that require permit entry, and access crawl spaces.
this allows us to apply numbers to precise and rapid location in the event of emergencies.
the hardest part is dealing with security personnel.

I mean seriously if we show up with the rescue truck and ambulance with lights flashing they should already have escort or guide to the exact location.
if not the initial caller just has to give the location number.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Some of the simple things we all can take for granted.
I am not a fan of the printed safety meeting maybe someone reads out loud or other times people are just told to sign. Too often it seems like it's sent from a person in an office that doesn't understand the area specific job hazards.

I like when a leader steps up to make things safer by challenging workers to what's taken for granted.

One time working for a sub in a mega resort on the strip I had an evacuation safety topic. After going over the basics I gave almost 20 people a challenge:

Evacuate from the construction office inside the property & go to the meeting point outside. With a few rules. 
Can't use elevators. 
You have no door keys. 
Can't climb over fencing or obstacles. 
Don't use the main corridor, 1 path which went deeper into the property.
The event would be timed.

While the properties are a maze. They have 1000's of exit signs and egress routes.
Most of the people have worked all over there for a few years and were competent to get to most locations. One was even there from the time the original hotel was built as an engineer, about 15 years. 

As a group they thought no problem. They followed a path around and up some stairs to an emergency exit. Just when they thought they had it beat calmly in under a minute the exit door only opened about 3". Turned out there was a different construction project in front with jersey walls set up that just happened to block the exit. I told them the exit is blocked find another.

They backtracked to where we started and went a different direction to a different stairwell. This stairway went up multiple levels with corridors leading off the 1st & 2nd floor level in several directions. Everything fell apart. The 1st exit sign pointed up to the next floor. Arguments broke out if the sign is correct or the exit is what seemed like the ground level. Followed the sign up to 2 and around several T's & turns until the hit a dead end. How could that be? Backtracked and sure enough an exit sign pointed that way. Back down to the halls of 1. Found the next exit sign had cardboard covering it. Didn't find the doors out yet. Back another way to find an exit sign was missing.

Maybe it was 15 or more minuets to get outside.

I had nothing to do with the blocked doors, missing, covered, or incorrect exit signs.
Turned out there was another project going on in the process the egress routes changed. For that EC keeping up with the exit signs was not done.

I can only imagine a person not familiar with the property trying to exit.
This was probibly one of the better maintained properties & the office area of the property was only a few years old.
We pass exit doors all the time on a job.
Who makes sure the path is clear and doors function?
Another job for the safety or supervisor.
Can't always count on the customer to maintain.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

NFPA studies show that 50% of all people will attempt to exit through the means in which they got to where they are when an emergency arises. The other 50% seeks alternate exits. 

So if you're somewhere when the poop hits the fan, think about whether you want to join the stampede or seek alternate (often much closer and safer) means of egress.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Some may want to consider a satellite phone, CB (Citizen Band radio) or if you're a ham radio operator there are other options.


FWIW The Delorme - Garmin inReach Explorer Satellite Communications device is recommended by A Gypsys Kiss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=UvSlkRoguRQ


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

We have emergency response onsite due to refrigeration. They are always doing drills so they decided to do a electrical event response. (i may have suggested it..lol) 

25 minutes was wasted trying to find a key card that could unlock a Mcc door as only electricians and engineers have authorization to enter a mcc. 

There instruction upon entering was to (act like they) press the red buttons on the mains to open the breakers. After 5 minutes of talking about how many red things there were in the mcc they final aborted the exercise. 

To be authorization to enter a Mcc you have to watch the arc flash video most of them couldn't make it to the end of the video. The few that did make it were shown how to open a main. When that puppy slammed out they had all run for the door. (maybe i should have warned them that it would make a noise). 

I figure the reason that electricians have to learn cpr and how to use the shock packs is so you can treat yourself.

We are told that safety beats production so if you are on your own either call out another electrician or shut production down.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> NFPA studies show that 50% of all people will attempt to exit through the means in which they got to where they are when an emergency arises. The other 50% seeks alternate exits.
> 
> So if you're somewhere when the poop hits the fan, think about whether you want to join the stampede or seek alternate (often much closer and safer) means of egress.


Reminds me one time in an office build out an electrician pointed all the exit signs to the elevators instead of the stairs. Most would attempt to go to the elevators first. 

Wonder during a fire alarm how many would be waiting & for how long for the elevators that are probibly recalled & locked out.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

before i retired we set up an evacuation leader program and personnel from every shift were selected that knew every exit and location of firefighting gear. they drilled regularly to guide people safely out of the building at the nearest exit. since they wore radios communication was easy as they verified everyone in their zone had evacuated,
every employee was assigned a specific site to muster at for roll call.
it worked very well.

our manager was always a zealot for disaster drills and loved to have little pizza and wing parties in the lunch room afterward ( navy veteran )


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We have some remote sites that would not only be hard to find but most likely be a CS/Technical rescue on top of that. We try our best to work with the fire and law enforcement so they understand the location and what would be required.


I've learned from experience and from reviewing after actions in classes that when fire goes in blind to those kinda situations it almost always turns into a recovery because of the time involved.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

In our town we had a worker die atop a radio tower a few years back. He was up there in age. It was natural cause. No shock or anything. Worst part was that his grandson was his helper and the grandson called grandma after a good bit of time passed and he wasn't seeing grandpa moving. Grandma came out and called 911 and they had to do a technical rescue.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

One of the sites I'm on, I took a grand total of 5 minutes and posted a sign in the office.. It has the name of the site that the client uses, the legal land description and GPS coordinates to the parking lot.. When it used to have a land line, that was posted there too.. It doesn't take long to post, and luckily so far no one has had to reference it.. (knock on wood)...


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Seriously great post, and a consideration that very well may save lives. I wish safety practices were like this instead of meeting after meeting without any practical considerations or change of action.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

gnuuser said:


> this reminds me of an issue we had with some of the facilities around our area
> as part of the fire department and rescue squads we try to convince facilities to give us tours and if possible a site map layout.
> we mark the locations of main disconnects, confined spaces that require permit entry, and access crawl spaces.
> this allows us to apply numbers to precise and rapid location in the event of emergencies.
> ...


The Security personal seem to not have a lot of common sense at the job I’m working at aswell.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

We took on a job for all the schools in district for ADA upgrades . All trades had 3 boxes in the main office for what needed to be done and what got finished . Some of the areas we worked in didn't exist . Framers cut a hole in a wall in a classroom behind a bookcase . When you went behind the bookcase there was an old boiler room being turned into a locker room and the door was sealed off . Only those working there knew of this room . Not one staff member had a clue . This kinda thing was going on all over the district and no one knew where you were working . 

Well one friday I didn't make it to office to drop off my tag . The same system miners use . No tag by 5 call in the troops to go find sparky #4 . At around 7 I phoned the boss and he ask where I was . 20 or so were looking for me . 

I got hit and knocked out . 480 right to my head and lights out . My phone was in the truck charging . Where are you he ask . High school #6 . They searched that school an hour ago but no one went behind the book case . They ran in and ran out as I was out on the floor . To make it worse my truck was parked in a lot around the corner . 

When I went to remove a 2x4 light the framers pulled some flex off the wall and they thought it was dead and put it on top of the light . When I tilted the light the flex swung down and smacked me on the forehead . Knocking me off the ladder and insult to injury the stupid light landed on me . 

When the fire department showed up I was bloody , had electrical burns on my head and chunks of plastic stuck in my arms and face . No I don't want to go to the hospital that means workers comp claim and my boss will crap a twinkie . So I am going home . 

Not one thing changed after that . We still did the same thing the same way . Even after an electrician almost died no one did a thing . I still kept working alone . No communications as to where we were working . Hidden doors , confined areas and live power . I spent two years on that project until our insurance company found out what happened and all we did was put another guy on the caper and all was good .

Good times man good times . 

That job was not half as bad as building a cell tower on top of a volcano . On that job you would die before they got to you . Don't ask me how I know this but I know this and no I don't want to talk about it .


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Speechless.


----------

